# Moots RSL Weight



## timerxrsvip

Took my 2012 RSL into the LBS for a little adjustment. Saw their scale and asked them to weigh the bike - 16lbs 14oz. Rolf Prima Wheels with PowerTap 2.4, Enve bars, Moots Stem and seat post, Dura Ace. How does this compare?


----------



## greybicycle

*mine is just 13 pounds and a bit...*



timerxrsvip said:


> Took my 2012 RSL into the LBS for a little adjustment. Saw their scale and asked them to weigh the bike - 16lbs 14oz. Rolf Prima Wheels with PowerTap 2.4, Enve bars, Moots Stem and seat post, Dura Ace. How does this compare?


super record/lightweight ventoux/Moots stem and seatpos/FSA nano HB/Fizik Aliante/speedplay zero ti.
all up 6.250 kg


----------



## timerxrsvip

greybicycle said:


> super record/lightweight ventoux/Moots stem and seatpos/FSA nano HB/Fizik Aliante/speedplay zero ti.
> all up 6.250 kg


Damn, that's good, so I am carrying close to 4 pounds more than you! I'll have to lose that in body weight, I am not replacing any parts on my bike.:blush2:


----------



## greybicycle

*pic of my RSL*

not just the weight, the look and pride...



timerxrsvip said:


> Damn, that's good, so I am carrying close to 4 pounds more than you! I'll have to lose that in body weight, I am not replacing any parts on my bike.:blush2:


----------



## vladt

Hey greybicycle, 

totally love what you've done to the Moots. .. as you said: "the look and pride" 
My RSL is still 2-3 weeks away, so I am currently putting together a build list.
Mine is Di2, RSL forks, 44mm OS headtube.

Can you please list a complete build list for yours?

What headset did you use? (I am thinking Chris King Inset 1)

Is Moots seatpost and stem worth the extra $$$? Have you compared them to carbon equivalent?

I would appreciate any insight..

Cheers
Vlad


----------



## poff

greybicycle said:


> not just the weight, the look and pride...


Those wheels shave off 2.5lbs. They are 1,100g with tires. Too bad they are tubies, I hate getting stuck on the road 40mi away from home. Are you in Lausanne?


----------



## greybicycle

*Lausanne*



poff said:


> Those wheels shave off 2.5lbs. They are 1,100g with tires. Too bad they are tubies, I hate getting stuck on the road 40mi away from home. Are you in Lausanne?


hello, yes, I'm located in Lausanne, you?

I love tubulars, I carry some latex spray along and it does the temporary repair 99% of the time. 1% would be a phone call......


----------



## greybicycle

indeed, I use Chris King HS in my 44 mm HT.
well, components shown on the pic:
RSL stem, LB seatpost, FSA nano compact HB, speedplay ti pedals, full SR groupo, garmin 800, Lightweight Ventoux wheelset with Victoria 21 mm/320 tpi tubulars.
Fizik aliente saddle. just components I love, some are really light but the goal is comfort , stuff I like on this bike. check my second bike Di2 equipped/Mavic Ultimate wheel set/6.5 kg.


----------



## greybicycle

I love both the ti SP layback and the stem MOOTS makes, it seems just more esthetic, more correct on that specific bike.


----------



## vladt

greybicycle - thank for the build list.
Do you recall which Chris King headset did you use? 
Do you happen to remember the exact model/number?

Your Look is also a serious weapon - which one (moots or look) do you ride the most?
I have a specialized SL4 (similar build to your Look) and wondering if my SL4 will be left gathering dust in my garage. 

Cheers
Vlad


----------



## greybicycle

all in all I use the LOOK most, I think there is only one CK that fit the 44 mm HS.
send pics when you finish building yours.


----------



## crank1979

vladt said:


> Hey greybicycle,
> 
> totally love what you've done to the Moots. .. as you said: "the look and pride"
> My RSL is still 2-3 weeks away, so I am currently putting together a build list.
> Mine is Di2, RSL forks, 44mm OS headtube.
> 
> Can you please list a complete build list for yours?
> 
> What headset did you use? (I am thinking Chris King Inset 1)
> 
> Is Moots seatpost and stem worth the extra $$$? Have you compared them to carbon equivalent?
> 
> I would appreciate any insight..
> 
> Cheers
> Vlad


Here is mine. 7.5kg as shown for a 52cm frame, Cane Creek 110 headset on a 1 1/8 standard head tube.


----------

